# Polytech 410 side by side w rabbit ears



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

There anyone out there that can shed some light on this shotgun? 
Searches have brought up NOTHING.


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

Never heard of it...you thinking about getting one?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I know of one for sale.
I know its chi-com, pre Norinco that's it. That's as much as the seller knows too.


----------

